# Swing Bike



## St.Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebuilt


 

 

 

 

 

 

 a swing bike. Works great. Powder coated instead of paint


----------



## eeapo (Feb 14, 2016)

How do you steer the rear wheel?


----------



## bairdco (Feb 15, 2016)

With your hips. Those things are super fun, and super sketchy. 

Good job on the resto!


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2016)

Great job Brian!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2016)

all I see is a Mustang!


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2016)

You Tube has some good videos of people riding Swing bikes.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2016)

You Tube has some good videos of people riding Swing bikes.


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

I also have an unrestored orange swing bike


----------



## bairdco (Feb 16, 2016)

I built a custom one last year from a carcass I bought from a guy who thought it was beyond repair. Got it for $100. Had all the key parts, frame, fork and spring mechanism. 

Sandblast, paint, wheels (front 16" drum I had laying around for years) and a little time was all it took to get the death trap back on the boardwalk, slaloming thru the crowds.

Sold it for $450 after American pickers had one on their show.


----------



## whizzerguy (Feb 20, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I built a custom one last year from a carcass I bought from a guy who thought it was beyond repair. Got it for $100. Had all the key parts, frame, fork and spring mechanism.
> 
> Sandblast, paint, wheels (front 16" drum I had laying around for years) and a little time was all it took to get the death trap back on the boardwalk, slaloming thru the crowds.
> 
> ...



I have one new that I ride in parades.  I fall off and the crowd cheers.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 21, 2016)

I find people don't cheer as much on a crowded boardwalk and you go one way, the bike goes another, and the human meat pylon gets trapped in the middle and run down.


----------

